# Emergency!! Randomly swimming really fast into all corners of the wall..



## LuxC (Oct 3, 2010)

Emergency!! My fish Riki, randomly swims really fast into all corners of the wall and damages his fins by the cause of this. He smashes into everywall randomly and jumps everywhere. Now most of the time his at the bottom of his tank and just lying there doing nothing.. He has a few plastic plants and a heater.

Additional Info.
His breathing quite heavily and fast now.. please help someone











him now..

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 gallons (8L)
What temperature is your tank? Currently 81.3 F
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? No

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Betta Bio-Gold
How often do you feed your betta fish? x2 per day with 3 pellets each time (sometiems a bit more)

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Once per week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Aqua Master - Ammonia Chlorine Eliminator (I perform a 20L bucket and add 5mL of this solution. Then I scoop 8L for my tank)

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: n/a
Nitrite: n/a
Nitrate: n/a
pH: n/a
Hardness: n/a
Alkalinity: n/a

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Yes, After his ramming into the tank walls viciously, his fins and bottom part of the body goes white. (someones his in his solid red colour like in the photo when I just took it but there are faint white verticle stripes on him)
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Lazy to being shocked or something, his also breathing fast
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 3 days ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Changed water
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? n/a just got him 2 months ago


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Do you have a thermometer that shows the water temp? That will help in case the heater breaks. 
How often do you change his water?
The stripes mean he is stressed out. 
Make sure the plants are safe for him too, if he is darting around, it could be that the plants were what hurt his fins. You can test them buy running them through panty hose. 
If there have been changes recently that makes a lot of noise or anything that might scare him, he might be spooked by the changes.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Something may be wrong with the water-either not enough dechlorinator, heavy metals, something fell in the tank, on your hands or even a stray volt from the heater
Unplug the heater and let it cool down before you remove it and then check and make sure it is not cracked or anything
I would make another 100% water change and use extra dechlorinator-does the dechlorinator you have cover heavy metals....also let your water run for a min to clear the line before you use the water for his tank....sometimes the water in the pipes can hold metals that will irritate the fish

You have ruled out parasites....correct.....

In the pic it looks like his eye is swollen...is it? or is it just the angle?


----------



## LuxC (Oct 3, 2010)

@bluehaven yeah i got a thermometer that shows the temperature. I check the water's temp sometimes to see if the heater is running perfect and it's going good so far. I do a 100% water change per week. He prob is stressed due to light and me walking past him when exiting the door.. I guess i'll move him outside.

@OldFishlady his eye isn't swollen, his gills are good as well as I made him flare at his reflection to check the gills.. good colour. I'll remember to run the water for few minutes next time before I change it. He seems to be calm now at the moment.. I'll get back to this post if he still continues to dart around


----------

